

Namecoin - A DNS alternative based on Bitcoin [guide] - setori88
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2011/05/12/namecoin-a-dns-alternative-based-on-bitcoin.html

======
doki_pen
Reminds me of nic.d and hoodwink.d

